# Windows PC vom Media Markt nun Standardmäßig ohne CD?



## SilentDemise (14. November 2007)

*Windows PC vom Media Markt nun Standardmäßig ohne CD?*

Guten Tag,
eine Freundin von mir hat sich heute beim Media Markt einen PC mit Windows Vista Home Premium gekauft. Da sie noch einige Treiber Probleme hat, habe ich sie gefragt was für CD's bei lagen. Da sagte sie mir, das sie nicht mal eine Windows CD bekommen hat. Auf Nachfrage beim Media Markt kam, das CD's nicht mehr beigelegt werden, sondern man selbst eine Recovery CD anlegen muss. 
Ist das Rechtens, bzw. i.O. so oder hat man als Kunde anrecht auf eine CD?


----------



## ED101 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Windows PC vom Media Markt nun Standardmäßig ohne CD?*

Ja das ist so, machen etliche Hersteller seit einiger Zeit so. Wird man am Anfang aufgefordert.


----------



## SilentDemise (14. November 2007)

*AW: Windows PC vom Media Markt nun Standardmäßig ohne CD?*

kann man die cd auch nachträglich erstellen, bzw. gibts irgendwo ne beschreibung wo sie das erklärt bekommt?
ich hab leider noch nie mit vista gearbeitet und kann ihr daher nich helfen :X


----------



## Masher (14. November 2007)

*AW: Windows PC vom Media Markt nun Standardmäßig ohne CD?*

Das Vista ist bei vielen zu kaufenden Systemen bereits vorinstalliert und wird nicht mehr zusätzlich mit dvd geliefert!


----------



## Haekksler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Windows PC vom Media Markt nun Standardmäßig ohne CD?*

ja und wenn man dann alles platt machen muss, dann hat mein kein OS mehr oder was ?!?


----------



## Pokerclock (14. November 2007)

*AW: Windows PC vom Media Markt nun Standardmäßig ohne CD?*

Ein Freund von mir hat sich ein Laptop von Acer gekauft. Das gleiche Problem. Nur hatte er keine Aufforderung am Anfang eine Recovery CD/DVD zu erstellen.

Ich selbst habe nur selten mit Vista bis jetzt zu tun gehabt. Wäre nett wenn hier jemand mal kurz die Vorgehensweise posten würde. Ihr würdet scheinbar nicht nur mir helfen...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. November 2007)

*AW: Windows PC vom Media Markt nun Standardmäßig ohne CD?*

Eigentlich traurig. Damals hatte man noch wenigstens Recovery-CDs beigelegt, um selbst bei einem GAU alles noch zurecht zu rücken. Heute muss man in all der Hektik daran denken, bevor sich das System selbst abschießt? Ich muss schmunzeln. Was mache ich denn mit dem Key, der öfters als hartnäckiger Aufkleber auf den Systemen angebracht ist, ohne CD/DVD? Einfach vom Freund abbrennen und eigenen Key nehmen?


----------



## Klutten (14. November 2007)

*AW: Windows PC vom Media Markt nun Standardmäßig ohne CD?*

Besitzer einer gültigen Lizenz können Datenträger bei Microsoft bestellen. Einzige Nachteile sind eine ungefähre Lieferzeit von 6 Wochen und ein Preis inkl. Porto von ca. 15 Euro. Ich habe die Daten vor etwa einem halben Jahr gelesen. Kann also sein, dass sich schon wieder was geändert hat. Gilt für Vista genau so wie für XP.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. November 2007)

*AW: Windows PC vom Media Markt nun Standardmäßig ohne CD?*

Ich war neulich bei meiner Tante und hab ihr geholfen, das neue Notebook online zu bringen. sie wollte dann Details zur Handhabung des akkus von mir Wissen, mangels eigenem Notebook und Kentnissen verwies ich auf das Handbuch. 15min Suchen und wir waren um eine Erfahrung reicher: Offenbar liegt einem 1000 EUR teuren Vaio Notebook nichteinmal eine gedruckte Kurzanleitung dabei, lediglich ein Werbeheftl mit überteuertem Sony-Zubehör und die obligatorischen rechtlichen Zettel.
Ein Blick auf die Platte bzw. den Desktop förderte dann die PDF-anleitung zu Tage. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man kein dickes Handbuch beipacken kann, aber wenigstens eine Kurzanleitung?!
Mein 80 EUR teures Gigabyte Mainboard hatte so eine gedruckte DinA5-Schwarte in zig Sprachen. Mein Gott, was muss Sony arm sein!

Recovery-DVD natürlich auch essig, aber eine Partition hab ich entdeckt. Von DVD-Webgrennen war nirgends die Rede, kann aber natürlich sein dass meine Tante das beim ersten Start zu lesen bekam und nicht tat...

Trotzdem, in meinen Augen ist das etwas arm gerade bei so teuren Produkten!

PS: so ein gepresster Rohling kostet die doch keinen Euro bei den Mengen, oder? Geiz ist geil, Verblödung offenbar noch geiler...


----------

